
Good News: Android’s Huge Security Problem Is Getting Less Huge - wonks
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/good-news-androids-huge-security-problem-getting-less-huge/
======
mtgx
So 700 million devices don't even get an annual patch... _sigh_.

